
Ask HN: Which cross-platform password managment service do you use? - izacus
I&#x27;ve been using 1Password to manage my passwords until now, however their Linux support is abysmal. Since they haven&#x27;t been able to make any progress in years, I&#x27;m looking for another similar service that actually supports Linux. It should support syncing between devices, good encryption and security and decent clients available on Android&#x2F;macOS&#x2F;Windows and desktop Linux.<p>Until now I&#x27;ve only found LastPass - DashLane as a competitor also doesn&#x27;t have a Linux client.<p>What do you use personally in your company to manage passwords?
======
drodil
Keepass2. Just to keep it only on local computer and with me on USB stick.

------
eberkund
I use 1Password for OSX, Windows and Android

